
BBC: France asks: Can you solve the riddle of the rock? - HenryBemis
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-48212442
======
HenryBemis
For more detailed photos you can check out this website [1]

[0]:
[https://www.proz.com/forum/linguistic_diversity/334586-myste...](https://www.proz.com/forum/linguistic_diversity/334586-mysterious_inscriptions_on_a_rock_in_brittany_france.html)

